# Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls Cigar Review - Better with time



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought some of these awhile ago. The first i smoked was a little rough on the edges, and sharpish. Buried them for about 5 monthes and lo and beh...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls Cigar Review - Better with time


----------

